# C360 VS 2215



## cdtho187 (Jul 21, 2010)

New to the hobby and have been reading these posts. I've concluded that either one of these would be my best bet. I am planning on starting a 55G FW tank with Africans and live plants. Any more thoughts comparing these two filters?

The C360 is more expensive...and looks like a "premium" product..


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

The 2215 is from Eheim's "classic" line -- an older, but tried-and-true design. It will likely be a little more work to service than the C360, as it is usually basketless (though I've heard of aftermarket baskets for Eheim classics?) and doesn't have a self-prime feature. Everything I read about them, though, says they are rock-solid filters.

I've also heard good things about the C360 (assuming i haven't gotten them mixed up -- that's the Marineland canister, right?), so I suspect you'll be happy with either.

I'm not sure where the C360 lies in the marineland canister line, but the 2215 is the "middle child" of the eheim classic line. You may also want to look at the 2217 (more media capacity).

If it were me, and the 2217 were cheaper than the C360, i'd go with the eheim classic. I've never used either though, so you will likely get better advice from someone who has used one, or better yet someone who has used both.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

the c series has 4 models, 160, 220, 360, 530, model numbers correspond to GPH, the 160 has 3 media maskets, the rest have 4

eheim actually has 4 as well, 2211, 2213, 2215, 2217 but from what i can tell the 2211 is very rare to find, I have only seen it at one store

i'd rather do two 2213's if you're limited in cost, i've very much become a two filters are better than one kind of guy, but you don't need two brute filters

I will say that the rena and marineland canisters are probably the easiest and quickest to maintain, one lever to flip is much quick than the two disconnects on the eheims, and as stated, media baskets make servicing very simple, if you get an eheim, get a mesh bag for the bio media to make life easier

i'm willing to bet that just like cars, parts on the german makes will be much more expensive than parts for the others


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

I have two C360. The filter works great. Easy to remove the lid and clean the inside. If you want a filter is that worth the money than get the C360


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

2215


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

When comparing these two, the C-360... all the way. The C-360 actually better compares with the 2252, which is a $300 filter.

I've said it before. I have 4 of the Eheim Classics and 2 of the Marinland C-Series. I get a warm fuzzy everytime I open the cabinets and see those classic green cans of the Eheim but I get downright excited everytime I open to cover on the C-360. The amount of media this thing holds is impressive. Its a large filter, so veryify the dimensions under your cabinet to make sure it will fit.

On a 55 gallon, if you want to stay with Eheim, skip the 2215 and go with the 2217, which is priced about the same as a C-360 but has a slower flow and still holds less media. I like the Eheims on tanks where I want a lower flow (such as my Angelfish tank).


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

kmuda said:


> The amount of media this thing holds is impressive.


Do you know where I can find the media volume of the various C-series filters? I looked at both Drs Foster&Smith and the marineland site, but neither seemed to have the info I was looking for.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i don't like the basket shape of the c-series, i prefer the square of the renas, just easier to use your own custom media imo, i have a canister that has an odd basket shape and the tube in the basket, not my favorite


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Rick_Lindsey said:


> Do you know where I can find the media volume of the various C-series filters? I looked at both Drs Foster&Smith and the marineland site, but neither seemed to have the info I was looking for.
> 
> -Rick (the armchair aquarist)


Look here:
http://www.petsolutions.com/Info.aspx?id=59

If you want to cross compare volume between Eheims and C-Series, you'll need to google up a liter to gallon conversion.

As an example, a C-360 has a volume of 3.4 gallons while an Eheim 2217 is 6 liters (which is 1.59 gallons). So a C-360 actually holds more than twice the amount of media as a 2217.

A Marineland C-220 holds the about the same amount of media as an Eheim 2217.

If choosing between an C-360 and an Eheim 2217, I would likely choose the C-360.

If choosing between a C-220 and an Eheim 2217, I would likely choose the 2217.

If choosing between C-220 and an Eheim 2215, I would likely choose the C-220.


----------



## cdtho187 (Jul 21, 2010)

OThers have convinced me to jump to the 90G...so...will I need anything bigger than the 2217?

It seems the 2217 has only two types of filtration? Mech/Bio. No chemical? Is this accurate? Compared to the C-360's three types.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

You probably don't want chemical filtration in a canister anyways, but you could certainly put some in a 2217 if it floated your boat. I'd look less at the number of baskets (which certainly makes it easier to set up "staged" filtration) and more at the media volume... the enormous capacity of that C-360 is certainly appealing.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I would not be comfortable with a 2217 as the solo filter on a 90 gallon. Would it be sufficient? Likely so, but I would not be comfortable.

I would be 100% comfortable with a C-360 as the solo filter on a 90 gallon tank.


----------



## cdtho187 (Jul 21, 2010)

Going with the marineland...from what I can gather on this board it seems most people would also get a HOB in addition to the canister..is this because some canisters don't have 3 stages like the C-360?


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't focus on "three stages". The third stage (chemical) is basically irrelevent and not needed. Focus on mechanical and biomedia.

The Canister + HOB concept is because HOBs are easily accessible. Canisters are not. So you optimize your canister for bio-filtration and the HOBs for mechanical as the media in an HOB can be cleaned/rinsed frequently while a canister you only open once per month (at most).

The Marineland C-360 is a great filter. You will not be dissatisfied. I recommend also purchasing a couple of boxes of Eheim Ehfilav and use this in tray two instead of the provided Carbon pads (which would have to be replaced every two weeks to provide any continued benefit).

I like Ehfilav in tray two because it makes an excellent mechanical screen while (at the same time) retaining it's biomedia properties.

So: 
Tray 1 (bottom tray) will be the stock sponges.
Tray 2 would be Eheim Ehfilav
Tray 3 would be the stock platic balls
Tray 4 (top tray) would be the stock ceramic rings, although I replace these with SeaChem Matrix.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

The Marineland C-series canister is a great canister -- great flow, easy to service, full of media. But ONLY if they have solved the leaking problem that plagued this when it was first introduced to market. I had two 360s that leaked and one 220 that leaked. Marineland replaced the 220 and the replacement has been fine. The second 360 (it was a back-up I had in storage, so I didn't request a replacement from Marineland) began leaking within six months of use. No -- it was not a user problem, it was a production problem, which Marineland acknowledged. I got burned (damaged wood floor) and so now only use Fluval. If I had a 90 gallon, I'd get a Fluval FX myself.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

The Marineland leak issue was a manufacturer defect that has since been repaired (for a couple of years now). The problems have dried up (pun intended). 

I have no problem buying or recommending the C-Series canisters. I consider them the best bang for the buck amongst this class of filters.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

because marineland fixed their canisters, I have confidence in their entire product line, which you can't say about hagen, they have very bad products and apparently very good products, all of which are over priced. It confuses me to see a company with such discrepancy between products like hagen does, and it makes it very difficult to commit to them or stand behind their products, I do feel good, however, using, standing by, and recommending marineland products


----------



## cdtho187 (Jul 21, 2010)

kmuda said:


> I would not be comfortable with a 2217 as the solo filter on a 90 gallon. Would it be sufficient? Likely so, but I would not be comfortable.
> 
> I would be 100% comfortable with a C-360 as the solo filter on a 90 gallon tank.


How come the manufacturer's ratings are actually less for the C-360. Up to 100G as opposed to the Eheim's which rates their filters for up to 159G?


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

are you refering to the eheim 2217? because that one would compare to the c-540, the c-360 compares to the 2215 in terms of position in each brand's canister line

doesn't really matter either way though, the tank ratings on filters are irrelevant


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Reputation only goes so far.
A good name does not move a single gallon of water or provide a single cubic inch of media capacity.
Both have good names.
Unless I could get a super deal on the eheim, I would get the 360.
$0.02


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

cjacob316 said:


> are you refering to the eheim 2217? because that one would compare to the c-540, the c-360 compares to the 2215 in terms of position in each brand's canister line
> 
> doesn't really matter either way though, the tank ratings on filters are irrelevant


Your a bit off there. A C-360 better compares with an Eheim 2252 in both flow rate and media volume. A 2252 is a $300 filter. A C-220 actually better compares (in both flow rate and media volume) with a 2217.

Both brands of filters are "no bypass", so there is no absolute benefit in that aspect.

As for manufacturer tank sizes for the fitlers, who knows what goes into those decisions, but I think marketing has a lot to do with it. An Eheim 2217 is a great filter, perhaps the best ever made, but I would not feel comfortable running a 2217 as the solo filter on anything larger than a 55 gallon tank. A C-360, on the other hand, I would feel comfortable running solo on a 100 gallon tank.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

see the way i see it is that every make has their line of 4 canisters

fluval 105, 205, 305, 405
Marineland c-160, 220, 360, 530
Rena XP1, 2, 3, 4
eheim classic 2211, 2213, 2215, 2217

they are all their small line of canisters designed (in their minds) for tanks 150 gallons or less

only fluval and eheim make large canisters that are intended for larger tanks.

marineland and rena designed their canisters with higher flow rates then the other two, and marineland has a higher media capacity, but that doesn't mean that it equates to the larger filters made by eheim, because eheim designs those for larger tanks than marineland does

remember that eheim goes by a slower is better mentality and they will say that a 2217 works for the same applications as a c-530 or xp4


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

It's all based on flow rate vs media volume. Since both models are "No Bypass", with more than twice the media volume and only 1/3 an increase in flow rate, I would consider the C-360 able to handle a larger tank than a 2217.

I don't know where Eheim comes up with their max tank sizes , but it either involves guppy tanks or they are completely unrealistic.

I consider the Marineland recommendations realistic.


----------



## cdtho187 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm more attracted to the C-360 at this point because of the self priming and cleanup benefit...but the "Eheim" name is really leaving me uncertain. What about a Eheim 2075 if $$ is not an issue? Would that outrank a C360?


----------



## cdtho187 (Jul 21, 2010)

That would be for a 90G.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Believe me, I understand what you are talking about. It's why I have 5 Eheim Classics. 

It's hard to say no to a filter that has been around forever and will likely last you for 20 years. Historically, Eheim construction and parts quality has been unsurpassed. The only company that can compete with them (historically) is Marineland. I have Marineland Penguins and Magnums that have been in constant use for almost 20 years. But that was then, this is now. Marineland has been rolled into a corporate conglomerate that is affecting it's product line in a negative way and Eheim has shifted the manufacture of most of its equipment to China. The one piece of Eheim equipment that is not made in China is the Pro 3 series. They are still made at the Eheim plant in Germany, although it uses a number of parts made in China.

The Pro 3 is a good filter. If money is not an object, I would not hesitate to go that route over a C-360... although the C-360 still has more media volume and a higher flow rate than a 2075. But if money were not an issue, I would pick the 2080. Now that's a filter worthy of filter envy. :lol:

But then.... I could by two C-360s for the cost of single 2080. 

To directly answer your question, a 2075 will be sufficient on a 90 gallon.


----------



## cdtho187 (Jul 21, 2010)

Would a C-360 and a AC70 together be enough for a 90G? Or should I step up to the 2075 w/ a AC70


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

A C-360 and an AC70 will be plenty sufficient on a 90 gallon.


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

I have 2 C360's on my 75g and they work well. Both of them leaked after about 9 months of use and marineland replaced the pumps on both of them and all has been well ever since. I did replace the media though. I use eheim media (which I feel is the superior). I honestly cannot imagine using only one c360 on my 75...it might be fine for a 55, but I am not real good on regular cleanings, so I like having extra filtering


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been running a 2075 and an ac 110 on my 90 gal.
I loaded the 2075 as per manufactures recomendations ,Is there anyone here think that there is a better way to load this filter?


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't think there is a better way to load an Eheim filter than per Eheim's recommendations.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

ya, I didn't think so the only thing I did was put floss on top of each tray


----------

